# What's your favorite WCA event?



## Phafor (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey everbody,
I would like to ask if you could maybe help me out a little.

So i study statistics and i have to make a graph about people's opinions of a topic you like.
I thought why not do it about Cubing!

I would really appreciate it if you could post your opinion here.
*Rules:*
Post your favorite WCA event: (e.g.: 3x3, 7x7, rubiks clock, square 1, 3x3 BLD)
Post in which continent you live: Choose out of: Europe, Asia, North-America, South-America, Oceania ,Africa, Antartica(<-- don't know why you would live here but hey you never know)
Post your age: 8-12, 13-16, 17-21, 22-28, >28

Please don't post your opinion twice.

I hope to atleast get 60 entries otherwise i'll have to look for something else.

Thanks for your time!

Greets, Brandon from the Netherlands :tu

WARNING
*I won't be using any more entries that are submitted from now on.*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like OH and Square-1 equally, take either for your survey.

Asia, 13-16 (well 16 completed)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 30, 2014)

My favorite event is Speed BLD, so I refuse to have a favorite official event for now.

In any case, if you search the forum, you'll find that some related data is already available to you!

What's your favorite event?
Favorite Non-WCA Event Puzzle?
Favorite "Side-Event"?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 30, 2014)

So if we don't live in any of the continents you listed, are we unable to respond?

4x4
Oceania
20


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

You're missing Oceania/Australia! And Central America (if it is a continent)

3x3.
Asia
13-16


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah don't forget Oceania. Anyway:

Multiblind
Oceania
17-21


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 30, 2014)

555
Asia
13-16


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3
Europe
21

As a side note Skewb is my favorite non-3x3 event.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 30, 2014)

OH
North-America
13-16


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 30, 2014)

Clock
Europe
17-21


----------



## cubeaddicted (Mar 30, 2014)

FMC
Asia
13-16


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 30, 2014)

OH
North America
13-16


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 30, 2014)

Megaminx
North America
17-21


----------



## Iggy (Mar 30, 2014)

Probably Megaminx, although Multi BLD's really awesome as well.
Asia
13-16


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 30, 2014)

4x4x4
Asia
13-16 (will be 17 in 2014 though)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

OH
Africa
13-16


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 30, 2014)

4x4x4
europe
>28 ( \o/ haven't felt this young in a long time)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Clock
> Europe
> 17-21


+1


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2014)

Post your favorite WCA event: MBLD
Post in which continent you live: Choose out of: Europe
Post your age: 13-16

I suck at MBLD (I've never even got a 2/2), but I still enjoy it. Hopefully I can get at least 5 points by the end of the year, although I don't have a lot of time to do it.


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 30, 2014)

pyraminx
13-16
asia


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2014)

Pyraminx , 5x5 or 7x7.
14
Europe


----------



## whauk (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3 BLD
Europe
17-21


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2014)

Skewb
North America
22-28


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 30, 2014)

OH
Europe
17-21


----------



## Fawn (Mar 30, 2014)

Megaminx
North America
17-21


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3
North America 
20

4x4 is a close second.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

2x2 
North America
8-12


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 30, 2014)

4x4!
North America
13-16


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2014)

Fine, if I have to pick one I'll go with 3x3, although skewb is honestly tied. 

North America

13-16


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Megaminx North America 18


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 30, 2014)

6x6 is definitely best. 

North America

13-16


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 30, 2014)

4x4 
Europe
17-21


----------



## qwertyt1 (Mar 30, 2014)

3x3 (lol)
North America
8-12


----------



## Kusntestos (Mar 30, 2014)

6x6
Europe
15


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't really have a favourite offical event. I just say Skewb, 2x2, 4x4 and pyraminx
I am 16
Oceania


----------



## TankRed (Mar 30, 2014)

Megaminx
13-16
Europe


----------



## MirzaCubing (Mar 30, 2014)

4x4
North America
13-16


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 30, 2014)

Clock
North America
22-28


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 31, 2014)

Megaminx
North America
17-21


----------



## cygorx (Mar 31, 2014)

3BLD
North America
13-16

If 2BLD were an official event, it would be my favorite.


----------



## BrianJ (Mar 31, 2014)

2x2 and 3x3
North America
13-16


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 31, 2014)

7x7
'Merica
I am 17-21!


----------



## ADDCuber (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3
North America
13-16


----------



## cubingawsumness (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3 and OH
North America
13-16


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3
Asia
13-16


----------



## szalejot (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3 Blind
Europe, 22-28


----------



## sukesh12 (Mar 31, 2014)

5x5,4x4,Square 1 and 6x6.
Asia
13-16


----------



## Eva (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3
Europe
17-21 (18)


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 31, 2014)

Pyraminx
North America
13-16


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3
Asia (from North America, working overseas)
>28


----------



## Phafor (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies guys! Didn't expect it to go this fast!


----------



## Renslay (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3, 3x3 BLD
Europe
22-28


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 31, 2014)

Changes like monthly, but I guess I'll pick 5x5
North America
17-21


----------



## PianoCube (Mar 31, 2014)

OH
Europe
17-21


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 31, 2014)

3x3
N. America
13-16


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 1, 2014)

4x4
N. America
13-16


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 1, 2014)

Pyraminx
North America
13-16


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

5x5
North America
17-21


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 1, 2014)

3x3
North America
>28


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 1, 2014)

3x3, north america, 22-28


----------



## uvafan (Apr 1, 2014)

OH
North America
13-16


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

FMC
North America
22-28


----------



## yannyboy (Apr 1, 2014)

4x4 
Europe
17-21


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2014)

5x5
Oceania
22-28


----------



## raaedahm23 (Apr 1, 2014)

4x4!
Asia
13-26


----------



## EMI (Apr 1, 2014)

Hard choice :O I'll go with my best event - 

4x4
Europe
17-21


----------



## ottozing (Apr 1, 2014)

I kinda go through phases with my favourite WCA event. I'm always actively practicing 3x3 though, so I'll just go with that.

3x3
Australia
13-16


----------



## Genesis (Apr 1, 2014)

7x7
Asia
17-21


----------



## Phafor (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the entries! I'll still be accepting them till friday 4th of April.
Can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## AndersB (Apr 2, 2014)

Skewb
Europe
17-21


----------



## Mikel (Apr 2, 2014)

5BLD (The event, not the person)
North America
17-21



ottozing said:


> I kinda go through phases with my favourite WCA event. I'm always actively practicing 3x3 though, so I'll just go with that.



Even though 5BLD is my favorite event, I haven't practiced it since January.


----------



## muFFube (Apr 2, 2014)

OH
Europe
13-16


----------



## ajayd (Apr 2, 2014)

3 x 3
US
13-16


----------



## bjs5890 (Apr 3, 2014)

3BLD
North America
13-16


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 3, 2014)

3x3
South America
22-28


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Apr 3, 2014)

3x3

North America
8-12


----------



## stoic (Apr 3, 2014)

3x3 
Europe
>28


----------



## Phafor (Apr 4, 2014)

I won't be using the comments after this comment. Thanks everyone for the information!
I really appreciate it


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

Phafor said:


> I won't be using the comments after this comment. Thanks everyone for the information!
> I really appreciate it



You should probably put this in your first post as well so people don't keep submitting stuff anyway


----------



## Phafor (Apr 5, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> You should probably put this in your first post as well so people don't keep submitting stuff anyway


Yeah good idea.


----------



## Ulbert (Apr 5, 2014)

OH
Europe
13-16


----------

